# Lourdes - who flies to there?



## Aine (4 Aug 2004)

Hi all, 

I'm trying to organise a trip to Lourdes for my parents and one other couple. All are in their mid - late sixties, in ok health.  Can anyone advise me on what websites to look up, what airlines fly to there etc.?

Many thanks.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (4 Aug 2004)

There are no scheduled flights to Lourdes .. only charter flights arranged by tour operators (who may sell you a flight only but generally are more interested in selling a pilgrimage package.)

www.joewalshtours.ie/Pilg...Tours.html

JWT (Above) would be a good place to start  ... I'm not sure what other operators run these pilgrimages .. I think a lot of them are block booked by various diosceses/parishes so unless you were affiliated with them it mightn't be possible to get on those tours.

As regards doing it yourself on scheduled flights .. Ryanair fly to Pau from Stansted - Pau is very close to Lourdes. Direct from Dublin Air France will go to Bordeaux - but that's a fair step away from Lourdes .. connecting via Paris you could get a flight to Pau or maybe even Lourdes but you'd probalby have to change airports in Paris which would be a lot of hassle.


----------



## Billo (4 Aug 2004)

Aine,
Try your local church. Many churches organise trips to Lourdes, and they are often looking to make up the numbers from neighbouring parishes. So your local church or a neighbouring parish may be organising a trip.
Rgds
Billo


----------



## Aine (4 Aug 2004)

*re*

Thanks very much Billo + Evildoc, I'll look into both of those options.  I had thought about contacting the local parish priest about it, but I have a feeling that the pilgrimages are usually done over the summer, and I was hoping to book them for October sometime.  I'll take a look at the JW tours website now.

thanks again.


----------



## alfraits (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Try Ryanair*

Ryanair have flights to the city of Pau, via Stansted. My parents went recently and took the train to Lourdes. While not a fan of that airline myself they had no complaints.


----------



## Sheila (5 Aug 2004)

*lourdes -who flies to there?*

GLA Pilgrimage Travel in Middle Abbey street in Dublin specialise in pilgrimage trips - found them very good


----------

